# My Little Pony plush sells for $2275



## Annelle (Dec 2, 2011)

holy cow.  Granted, the quality looks exceptional, but I can't imagine dropping 2 grand for a doll!



> This handmade Rainbow Dash plush sold for US$2,275 in an eBay auction recently. It's a 10-inch one-off plush by BabyLondonStar of Rainbow Dash from _My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic_ in her Galloping Gala dress. And it did sell for US$2,275. As you can tell, I'm still trying to wrap my head around the idea that someone paid that much for a plush anything. What's more, the starting price was only US$0.99, and in less than six hours time, it reached US$2,000. Really.


 source: http://www.tomopop.com/this-is-a-2-275-handmade-rainbow-dash-plush-22369.phtml


----------



## divadoll (Dec 2, 2011)

A fool and her money are soon parted...


----------



## Amber204 (Dec 2, 2011)

Oh that is the most adorable mt little pony I have ever seen, I had tons when I was a kid they were my absolute favorite and if I won the lottery and  became rich off my ass than I'dspend 2 grande at the drop of a hat, and I'd have to hope I had a girl one day to give it too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I also heard on the radio today that the first action comic ever made was sold for a record of 2.1 million today in an auction by one of those storage wars type dudes, it had been sitting in a  storage locker for the last ten years after it was stolen from Nicolas Cage in 2000 after he had bought it in 1997 for 150,0000. it's only rated a 9.0  condition and had been originally sold in 1938 for 10 cents. I find this stuff fascinating since a family friend passed away last year and had quite a collection himself I can't wait to see what it is worth in another 30 or 40 years.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## divadoll (Dec 2, 2011)

My DH's uncle sold Spiderman #1-200 for $20K, around 25-30yrs ago.  Now, the collection is worth $200K.


----------



## Karren (Dec 2, 2011)

wow! I sold a ton of MLP's at our garage sale for 50 cents! lol


----------



## internetchick (Dec 2, 2011)

Someone with plenty of money bought it I am sure. It is super cute!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Dec 2, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A fool and her money are soon parted...



lmao exactly


----------

